# Wanting to Build a Barn!



## TwoTales (Mar 2, 2014)

I currently have four goats, a Nigerian dwarf doe, a Boer/Nubian doe and two Oberhasli bucklings.

The deal is my dad will allow me to build a barn but he said it should be 16 x 20, is that enough room? I plan on having more goats and babies later on and want to be able to correctly house them!

Another thing, what materials are going to be cheapest yet still efficient enough? My dad is really a cheapskate and doesn't want to spend over 1,000.

I have been looking at plans but they are very confusing since my boyfriend and I don't build things 

I was thinking using wood, and metal for the roof. I was also planning on digging a foot or two down and filling that in with gravel with hay over top so when the goats pee, or it rains things stay dry in there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will need the males to be housed separately unless you plan to wether them. With that size, the 4 goats would be it. It could handle kids as long as you sell them.

Don't know anything about building so can't help you there.


----------

